# Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 4 sale



## destinfishin

OCEAN kAYAK IN GOOD conditon. Rigged for fishing includes fishcrate scotty rod holder..Asking $700 / obo
email [email protected]
cell 850-974-2986
more pis upon request


----------



## PAWGhunter

Great kayak, good luck!


----------



## Rocko

fish come with it? 

lol good luck w sale


----------



## Pokey Pogie

Is it still available? My son is looking for something that size and price.


----------



## destinfishin

*ocean kayak*

sorry decided to keep and rig a little different


----------



## Pokey Pogie

Ok, if you decide to sell lemme know.


----------

